# SHOWER SILLY TIME



## N2TORTS (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok .... so Sally'... just loves " shower hose" ,such a goofy girl~ 
















JD~
PS: ...it's sure hard to hold the hose, trying to stand still cracking up while taking the picture


----------



## Fernando (Aug 10, 2011)

haha i imagine her singing while it happens


----------



## Kenny (Aug 10, 2011)

Very cool, makes me want a Bird.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 10, 2011)

She is imagining being on a tropical island as the water falls on her...


----------



## Isa (Aug 10, 2011)

Awww Sallyyyyy  She is so gorgeous and so cute. Thanks for posting the beautiful pictures JD  I love your Sally


----------



## laramie (Aug 10, 2011)

She is so pretty! Thanks for sharing


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 10, 2011)

Isa said:


> Awww Sallyyyyy  She is so gorgeous and so cute. Thanks for posting the beautiful pictures JD  I love your Sally



Hi ya ISA*** hope you and your shellled buddy are doing well! 
We've missed ya ...............

JD~


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 11, 2011)

hi, very nice bird! just love the pictures. lindy


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 11, 2011)

Sally is beautiful, you are blessed JD.


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 11, 2011)

my bird bongo has a little perch in a guest shower! reminds me of how he reacts!


----------

